# Canon Updates Manufacturing Status



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/canon-updates-manufacturing-status/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/canon-updates-manufacturing-status/"></a></div>
<p>Canon updates their manufacturing status at various plants around Japan. They still report minimal injuries.</p>
<p>Every plant is closed on March 14, and most remain undecided beyond that.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.com/news/2011/mar13e.pdf" target="_blank">Read the official document</a></strong></p>
<p>No word whether or not product announcements will be affected or not. Manufacturing of everything else will be.</p>
<p><em>thanksÃ‚Â Konstantin</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 13, 2011)

My heart goes out to all the people in Japan and on top of the damage this will have negative economic impact. Outside of that it is good to read the last line:

If the shutdown continues as one ■ or more months, as the alternative site locations are not affected, we are also planning to continue production.


----------



## kubelik (Mar 13, 2011)

the *only* upside of this natural disaster will actually be long-term economic recovery for Japan, not the other way around ... but that's pretty much the only silver lining.

prayers and well-wishes for all the people affected by this horrible event in Japan


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to those who lost so much...


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 14, 2011)

Even if employees were not injured while working, they may have lost their homes or had family lost or injured.

The effects of this disaster are far reaching, and will touch a huge number of prople.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 14, 2011)

kubelik said:


> the *only* upside of this natural disaster will actually be long-term economic recovery for Japan, not the other way around ... but that's pretty much the only silver lining.
> 
> prayers and well-wishes for all the people affected by this horrible event in Japan



There is no upside. Destruction is always a net loss; this time measured in tens of thousands of lives, and trillions of yen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parable_of_the_broken_window


----------



## Max Pride (Mar 14, 2011)

See this - Canon launches recovery measures following major earthquake in Japan - pdf link: http://www.canon.com/news/2011/mar14e.pdf


----------

